# The classic .22 rifle choice



## Garyoutlaw77

Feeling nostagic tonight and I just wondered what everyone's choice for a classic .22 rifle would be - Remington Nylon for me


----------



## misfit

the winchester model 67 for me.especially the first few production years.classic single shot that was/is a real tack driver.


----------



## ironman172

Remington 541s for me ....I also liked the nylon's too....but for a good shooter the 541s is hard to beat


----------



## littleking

marlin model 60


----------



## Orlando

Mossberg 44


----------



## wader

Mossberg 46B


----------



## Huntinbull

Marlin model 25n. Great shooter. Ease of use. Reliable. Started shooting with a Winchester model 190, but had barrel nut issues and wouldn't stay accurate for long. 

Huntinbull


----------



## wackyworm

Used to have a Browning BL-22 short throw lever action that was sweeeet.


----------



## buckeyeguy

Orlando said:


> Mossberg 44


Is that another CMP purchase Orlando?

I agree those are some great shooters!!!!


----------



## jeffmo

the 1st is an ithaca model 49 saddle gun.this is the 1st gun i ever bought.very good shooter!(the pics aren't mine but it's the same)
the 2nd is my savage.i bought it for squirrel hunting after i gave my remington 870 to my nephew as a college graduation present.
i topped it off w/ a 3x9x40 bushnell banner dusk to dawn scope.i dialed it in at 50 yards and it is dead on.i've really enjoyed this rifle!


















here is the actual model 49 along with the matching 20 gauge.the 20 is the 1st shotgun my father bought for me back around 1973.these 2 have the fancier grade wood and checkering.


----------



## ezbite

its been in production since 1964, im pretty sure thats a classic, not just because thats the year i was born, but they have also produced over 5 million 10/22 rifles since then and its also my favorite rifle to shoot. ive got a hell-fire trigger on mine and some 50 round banana mags, takes about 7 seconds to empty those babys. i used to use it for squirrels and rabbits back when i got out of the service, but is been retired from the woods to just a fun time buzzer. yep, ive always favored the funny looking little RUGER. its probably got more after market parts/upgrades than any other gun in the history of guns and its a blast to shoot


----------



## Huntinbull

Im a Ruger fan also, but it is always so fresh and new with all the aftermarket parts I throw at it, I just didn't consider it a classic. If I take a .22 to the woods after squirrel, it is my 10-22. 4x16x 50 AO Tasco world class, it shore is a tack driver.

Huntinbull


----------



## Orlando

buckeyeguy said:


> Is that another CMP purchase Orlando?
> 
> I agree those are some great shooters!!!!


Yes it is , and shes a real tack driver


----------



## hoytshooter

remington 34 for me was given to me by an old farmer who lived next door and would bet it has seen close to 15k rounds through it and will still shot sub moa.


----------



## misfit

i love my 1022 alsoi do consider them a classic also.as mentioned,the fact that you just so many things you can do to them sets them apart from the rest,and in that regard it is a classic.

but as a shooter,it can't compare to the model 67 win.
the few .22's that can match it's performance straight out of the box will set you back several hundred dollars.
not bad for a gun that cost about $7 when they first came out

i don't have mine anymore,but this one is identical.longer sight plane with the 27 inch barrel was one reason for the keyhole capability.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I had a old Remington falling block that my great uncle gave me many years ago, it was a great looking rifle and very very accurate, I took it to a gunshop one day and the owner estimated it was made between 1900-1910, he suggested that modern ammo would be to stiff for it and that I should shoot cb caps in it(if anything at all) unfortunately somebody broke in my house and stole it.


----------



## Shortdrift

I have an original Stevens Favorite that was given to me as my first firearm 60 years ago. I don't know how old this rifle is as it was used when I received it.
Shot many squirrles with this single shot and it is still very accurate when someone with younger eyes  shoots it.
I also have a 10/22 purchased the first year they were sold. Thousands of rounds and still functions perfectly as well as accurate.


----------



## Nikster

Shortdrift said:


> I have an original Stevens Favorite that was given to me as my first firearm 60 years ago. I don't know how old this rifle is as it was used when I received it.
> Shot many squirrles with this single shot and it is still very accurate when someone with younger eyes  shoots it.
> I also have a 10/22 purchased the first year they were sold. Thousands of rounds and still functions perfectly as well as accurate.


DARN IT!

Now I gotta take some pictures of my two most favorite rifles. 

A 'STEVENS' & my 10/22.

My Stevens war used as a Military aid during training for the Great Lake's Naval Camp. World War II, Since 22's were a cheap way to train with. Then they went to the Springfields to finish up .
More history to follow.

Nik


----------



## mach1cj

Mossberg model 340KB. had it close to 40 yrs.


----------



## truck

Shortdrift said:


> I have an original Stevens Favorite that was given to me as my first firearm 60 years ago. I don't know how old this rifle is as it was used when I received it.
> Shot many squirrles with this single shot and it is still very accurate when someone with younger eyes  shoots it.
> I also have a 10/22 purchased the first year they were sold. Thousands of rounds and still functions perfectly as well as accurate.


Have to agree with SD on this one,but will also add Marlin simiauto don't know the model back in the 70s they were about $60.new


----------



## T-180

I have two that nobody has mentioned (must not be very popular) ; a Remington 581 bolt & the classic Marlin 39A lever. The 581 was basically the same action & barrel as the 541 w/o the nice wood,etc. It was a real tack driver & I killed hundreds of squirrels with it. I never actually owned a 39A, but my brother & best friend did & they were a blast to shoot ,as well as extremely accurate. The 10/22 is a true classic & reliable as sunrise/sunset , but I didn't get the accuracy out of mine that matched the 581 or my newer Browning auto..
Great topic by the way & beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Opinions differ according to what you cut your teeth on , as this is one of the earliest & fondest memories of my childhood a "few" years ago.
T


----------



## Orlando

I was just going to mention the Marlin Golden 39A. I bought it in 1982, very accurate rifle.
I loaned her to my Dad for awhile and he took many a ground hogs with her.
Didnt think I would ever get her back
I may just have to dig her out of the back of the safe and get reaquainted


----------



## Bigun

My grandfathers winchester model 61. Although it hasn't been passed on yet and is still my dads, it lives with me as a treasure. This is one of the old shooting gallery guns Pump action tube mag that can shoot .22s-.22lr.

and of course my soon to be classic, CZ452 American that was purchased so that the winchester could stay at home safe on rainy nasty days


----------



## H2O Mellon

Dang I was a little late...

Marlin 39A and Rem Nylon.

I cheated though, picked my Nylon up for $60 at a flea market a few years ago. It was dust covered, I mean COVERED. I thought it had to be a non-firing gun. I cleaned it up a little (just got the dust off it) and WOW!

Still, I'd take the old Marlon 39A over the Nylon, but they both serve their purposes.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Bigun said:


> My grandfathers winchester model 61. Although it hasn't been passed on yet and is still my dads, it lives with me as a treasure. This is one of the old shooting gallery guns Pump action tube mag that can shoot .22s-.22lr.
> 
> and of course my soon to be classic, CZ452 American that was purchased so that the winchester could stay at home safe on rainy nasty days


I really like the Americans as well, cant beat them for the money, I have a Varmint in 17HM2 thats really nice as well.


----------



## saugeyesam

I love my 10/22 i have killed countless squirrels groundhogs and even a few coyotes with it. I think it definitely qualifies as a classic! Heres what mine looks like! If the stock looks a little funny to you guys its because i'm a lefty it took me forever to find a lefthand thumbhole stock for this gun I also bought a bighead left hand safety for it.


----------



## ironman172

heres a couple pic's of my favorite classic...remington 541s

and my favorite 22 pistols ....s&w model 41's

.


----------

